# max owner 91



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2004)

need help idle needle going crazy is it o2 sensor dont know


----------



## javlin42 (Dec 21, 2004)

mine did that for a while until i got the timing adjusted


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

need more info. what's it doing? what have you tried to fix it?

all vacuum hoses plugged in and routed properly?

if you don't have a service manual, go to autozone.com and look under the repair info link on the left hand side. you can find routing diagrams for the vacuum hoses and all kinds of other troubleshooting information. look through all of that, then come back here if you can't figure it out.

we'll do our best to help, but poor idle can be caused by any one of a hundred things.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2004)

*tonesrap thanx*

undefined


Matt93SE said:


> need more info. what's it doing? what have you tried to fix it?
> 
> all vacuum hoses plugged in and routed properly?
> 
> ...


will get back to you guys this is my first online forum will get back at ya peace


----------

